# XD Lights?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Who has experience with frame mounted lights for the XD?

What's best?

Function? Fit? Price? Light/Laser combo?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Who has experience with frame mounted lights for the XD?
> 
> What's best?
> 
> ...


Can I add- any holster that will work with them?


----------



## nemesis (Oct 8, 2006)

Bianchi's Model 90 Vision


----------

